# Dear God!!! Katie Price's pink lorry



## millimoo (28 July 2009)

Now, I quite like a bit of pink here and there...... and i'm sure there are others that will love this - and i'm sure it's gorgeous inside, but ... well ... i'm not sure!!!
I bet it's overweight too if it's got more than one large dressage horse in it! unless she's found time to take a HGV license recently
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1202789/Katie-Price-unveils-new-pink-mobile-palace.html


----------



## miss_bird (28 July 2009)

OK i have to say i just love it


----------



## dingle12 (28 July 2009)

There is a post about it in the soap box i think i like it but not pink. It looks like a 7.5 ton .


----------



## JS65 (28 July 2009)

Sorry but i LOVE IT!!


----------



## millimoo (28 July 2009)

Miss_Bird, i'm very sure you will not be alone.....


----------



## Maloo (28 July 2009)

pass me a sick bucket!!!


----------



## millimoo (28 July 2009)

you see..... so it begins, we have another  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm obviously a shy returing boring old fart - can you imagine pulling up to a venue in that......   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 everything would stop, your performance would then have to match the expectation - i'm such a wimp


----------



## Munchkin (28 July 2009)

And to think I wanted to slap her *before* I saw that


----------



## Jorgi (28 July 2009)

The shame of it......I quite like it...!!!!

Someone who works with my husband bid on her old lorry and was devastated not to get it - it was very pink too.....and that's my claim to fame. How sad!


----------



## PapaFrita (29 July 2009)

I like a bit of pink as well, but I think she's chosen a pretty ugly shade of pink. I'd LOVE a lorry like that though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't think I'd ever go home


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (29 July 2009)

i love it


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 July 2009)

Ugh look at her legs. Jealous.

I've actucally seen one in a worse shade of pink at an event before, so I quite like this one.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 July 2009)

Have to say I quite like it and have seen worse colour choice examples out there! Saying that though I think I'd have had a slightly different shade of pink....!

Mind you, if I had the money, gawd knows what my ideal paint choice would be for my perfect wagon?!


----------



## kerilli (29 July 2009)

i like it too! and at least it isn't that god-awful harsh pink that some of her clothing's in. (yes, i've looked...!)
allegedly she's bought an eventer. i cannot WAIT to see her turning up to an event in that box! at least she'll be able to find it in the lorry park.... *jealous*


----------



## Alimac19 (29 July 2009)

Might be disgusting but I wouldn't turn it down if it was offered to me!!  Better than my trailer.


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (29 July 2009)

AHHHHHHHH I LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!


----------



## PaddyMonty (29 July 2009)

KP has an amazing ability to take something beautiful and with the flick of a pen (and cheque book) make it look cheap and tacky.  Must be a gift she has.  Just wish she wouldn't practice all the time


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 July 2009)

It made me smile that the registration plate has been covered up, think its probably going to be fairly recognisable without that


----------



## jules89 (29 July 2009)

Please may I have that in blue!?


----------



## PaddyMonty (29 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It made me smile that the registration plate has been covered up,  

[/ QUOTE ]

530 KPE


----------



## flyingfeet (29 July 2009)

Well my horsebox builder was moaning about everyone choosing silver (including me). Maybe we are all boring farts?

I would have picked a different colour, but couldn't really decide on one so picked silver... ahemm.


----------



## bahumbug (29 July 2009)

Oh dear.....
There is a difference between being more adventurous with colour and being hideously tacky. I think it's gross...


----------



## turpsamd (29 July 2009)

just makes me laugh they say in the paper its a 7.5 tonne and that it takes all four of her horses....... erm I think NOT!!


----------



## millimoo (29 July 2009)

Trouble is, being that colout she isn't going to discreetly pass a police patrol who then decide to shove her on a weigh bridge.....  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Mind you she can afford the huge fines they impose - She'll be lucky to get one in it, let alone four  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And does the KPE reg stand for Katie Price Eventing do you think???


----------



## Alibear (29 July 2009)

You know I actually think it's more subtle that the 3.5 tonne version she had before, my memories telling me that was pink with pink hearts and ponies plastered all over it.


----------



## flyingfeet (29 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
And does the KPE reg stand for Katie Price Eventing do you think??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Katie Price Equestrian you fool!
http://www.kpequestrian.com/


----------



## Quadro (29 July 2009)

wish she would put a bl**dy hat on!!! not that there is anything to protect


----------



## welshcobabe (29 July 2009)

Well I for one am very green with envy for any one that can buy a brand new box like that. 

I myself given the funds would have gone for tasteful black to match my beatiful black fresian boy !! Instead my trusty 505 will just have to do


----------



## spaniel (29 July 2009)

pass the sickbag someone.....tacky, trashy and cheap.....


----------



## H's mum (29 July 2009)

Love it love it LOVE IT! 
Kate x


----------



## Alibear (29 July 2009)

Found her previous one






So which do you prefer?


----------



## Little_Mare (29 July 2009)

Oooh look what I found: if you want to see inside plus the spec then click here!


----------



## MissGem (29 July 2009)

Oh to  have that much money to spend on a horsebox - but that COLOUR scheme!  Yuck!!!!


----------



## Munchkin (29 July 2009)

Thanks Little_Mare, needed a laugh!


----------



## kirstyfk (29 July 2009)

The pink leather seats and seat belts, I feel have just overstepped the pass the bucket line!


----------



## jules89 (30 July 2009)

I'm suprised they didn't get her to do a testimonial


----------



## LindaW (30 July 2009)

My 6yo just said - "Ooooh!  I HAVE to have it for my Shadow!!!" (her pony) "When we win the lottery can we buy one please mummy?"

To be fair the box is gorgeous, I don't like the colour, but I guess she has to make sure she gets the attention.


----------



## Fantasy_World (30 July 2009)

QR I am not a huge lover of pink as I have never been a girly-girl but I do actually like that box. I have just had a peak at some of her clothing too. Some are nice, but equally some are very overpriced, especially some of the horse range products. But having said that there are a lot of rich horse owners out there, titters


----------



## _Rach_ (31 July 2009)

its AWFULL i like pink but this just looks tacky
x


----------



## wonkey_donkey (31 July 2009)

Are you mad it's fab.


----------



## Brandysnap (1 August 2009)

Hi friends, 

Did you all hear Steve Wright this afternoon, recorded interview with Katie Price?

(personal view is Katie Price still came across as one of the most egotistic guests ever - me, me, me - but stating otherwise...) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyhow, she was flogging her latest book, and her latest line in pink wagons (I asked our huge macho green Deutsch tractor his views - he said he can tow any wagon off our land, but he doesn't do pink wagons,  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he says it clashes with his green 
	
	
		
		
	


	








, so don't come round here, my dears!)


----------



## Brandysnap (1 August 2009)

And, during none of this discussion...

has anyone mentioned performance, reliability, safety features for horse, living, etc, even the make of the wagon. Is it a tilt-cab? What size engine? Fuel capacity? Fuel consumption? Definitive weight when loaded? (Weight is an important thing with wagons, and often loaded weight is a problem) HGV licence? Tacho? Loads of unanswered questions,

All you girls have talked about is the colour.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And there's me, an old blonde... Oh, how you've let me down, girls.

All i can say is thank god for an old jalopy and an old Rice trailer, which i will now take even more opportunities to reverse into ridicuously tight places, lest us ladies lose all credibility... 

BS x


----------



## pathelschoice (1 August 2009)

Katies lorry is based on a Brand new 09 plate Iveco Eurocargo - 75 e 18s - Fully auto gearbox.  Its 180BHP, with full tilt cab facility.  Gross weight is 7.5 tonnes, so Non - HGV.  Tacho exempt but card fitted.

Fuel consumption of approx 28 to the gal. The unladen weight approx 6 tonnes.

It was built to order by Prestige horseboxes and is stalled for 3 with full luxury living and a superb horse area of course it is a fabulous build.

Dave and John who own Prestige Horseboxes are brilliant (nearly as good as us!!! hehe) and has lots of lovely extras fitted to the lorry at katies request.

The build is lovely - the colour may not be to everybodys taste but I am assured that the interior (our upholsterer did this for her) and looks amazing in the flesh.


----------



## H's mum (1 August 2009)

This was up for sale last month 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## popp (1 August 2009)

Its fab i totally love it...


----------



## helenhorse (1 August 2009)

more money than sense, it'l probably only get used a handfull of times, its probably just a novelty item she felt like buying herself....ah what it is to have money lol..its not that bad though, id be seen in it


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (1 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK i have to say i just love it 

[/ QUOTE ]
ME TOO!!!!


----------



## oln (2 August 2009)

i didn't choose that colour personally but probably a very shrewd business move by Katie Price, if i had her money i might buy one for just a handful of journeys too. I like my box but that one is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (2 August 2009)

I would take that horsebox even if the colouring resembled sh*t stains...the box its self is amazing! Big big for me though I onlyt want a little one


----------



## Foxford (2 August 2009)

Don't really car about the lorry, but did anyone see the picture underneath - of her riding on the road with no hat on? That got me very cross.


----------



## Dottie (2 August 2009)

How many horses does it take? The living looks huge!!


----------



## tormor (2 August 2009)

If its unladen weight is 6 tonne i guess it will be pushed to take 2 horses plus tack etc before it would be over 7.5


----------



## pathelschoice (2 August 2009)

its stalled for 3 - that doesnt mean it will carry 3 legally. The living is 12 ft.


----------



## Brandysnap (2 August 2009)

Hi pathelschoice,

Thanks for the technical info. I was genuinely surprised that nobody had asked! 

But - i do think it'd be overweight, with 3 big horses. Max 2, as there are nice fittings in the living (which all weigh something), may be legal, i don't know - need a weighbridge! 

(I personally wouldn't want an automatic in a wagon, but that's a purely personal thing.)

It's just a warning to be very careful, to all friends. I've had a few friends pulled in, innocently driving non-HGV + been told they're overweight. (Oh god, that sounds like they're all fat, + it took a cop to point it out!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Get a local, trusted mechanic's view! (Having said that, i once knew somebody whose husband drove + serviced HGVs, but she went + bought a non-tilt non-HGV when he was away...... the marriage did eventually recover... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

All bests, BS x


----------



## Brandysnap (2 August 2009)

Hi Anakin,

Very good point, friend, and well spotted! Riding on a road without a hat is something even i don't do! But Katie has a photo of herself doing exactly that. I only hope that young people don't see it, and copy her bad example.

My heart actually goes out to Katie if Health+Safety/BHS/Mark Davies Fund/Injured Jockeys/parents of girls who worship her/any wandering MP looking to divert press from expenses/etc, etc notice the same thing! Not a good example, and i don't think anyone could argue with that.

All bests, BS x


----------



## Pixxie (2 August 2009)

HATE the colour LOVE the lorry
wish she would put a hat on while on the roads....very jealous of her beigey tan coloured Deniro boots


----------



## Brandysnap (3 August 2009)

Well i'm going to stop knocking, as there's nobody in!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





All bests, BS x


----------



## welshsecdlover (3 August 2009)

I like  it , its much better than our horsebox and our trailer and at least its a nice pink ( unlike some of her clothing on derby house website ! )
anyway , im sure 2 mares and my gelding ( yes he is camp ) would love turning up at p.u.k in it  <font color="purple">  </font>


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (3 August 2009)

What a flash looking lorry, apart from the colour ofcourse, not for me, but the lorry looks stunning apart from that


----------



## kerilli (3 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
its stalled for 3 - that doesnt mean it will carry 3 legally. The living is 12 ft. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i am pretty sure it is a 2-horse actually, from what it says on the website.


----------



## EveningStar (4 August 2009)

Love the horsebox, hate the colour. I'm normally a pink girl but not that vomitous pink!


----------



## Goawaybird (4 August 2009)

I have just been on the link http://www.prestigehorsebox.com/horsebox-gallery.php for Prestige Horseboxes and had a look at the pics of Katie Prices new wagon.  I have to say I think it looks fab (although pink is definately not my colour!!) Two years ago after alot of thought and research I purchased a 12 tonne wagon off prestige - I was initially going to buy a 7.5 tonne one but they advised me it will only take two horses and I would presume this is advice that they give to all their potential customers.


----------



## showjumperanna (5 August 2009)

I want to go to an event and park my rather amazing ifor williams silver trailer with a matching nissan x trail next to it.
Then compete against her...
it would be interesting...
I Don't like pink that much lol.


----------



## Zippydoodles (6 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oooh look what I found: if you want to see inside plus the spec then click here! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

blimey it even has scatter cushions and bathrobe hooks! doesnt look like there is much room left for the horses tho! Nice lorry but such a gross colour. I like pink very much, just not that Barbie/ My Little Pony shade. Shame all her cash cant buy her a bit of understated taste. Mind you it has everyone talking about her again...which was probably the idea


----------



## Supersonic2 (7 August 2009)

Pink's one of my favourite colours but even I don't want my lorry to look like Barbie's accessory - so I have a lime green and purple one! It's so that people can see me coming - and get out of my way - poop, poop.

Hmm, with all the Katie kit on board, I wonder how much hers weighs (just don't tell those guys at VOSA!)


----------



## Goose07 (17 August 2009)

it made me smile! and actually, on the basis that she has earnt the money to pay for the lorry herself, then I think she should have whatever she likes! Whatever anyone thinks of Ms Price, you do have to take your hat off to her for absolutely making (and spending ) her own money. I think it would be great if she turned up eventing with that, but on the basis that (well on the lower levels anyway) you get trailers (moi) parked next to big shiny lorries - dont think people would really care.. !


----------



## Amylouise080887 (17 August 2009)

I love it


----------



## Pedantic (20 August 2009)

Who cares, she has sold body and soul to the media, and anbody stupid enough to buy the garbage they print has put the money in her pocket, well done girl, yep hats off to her, it's her money she can spend it anyway she chooses, this is one reason we never buy any papers or mags at our house, I dont care what she buys in what colour, none of the money came out of my pocket.


----------



## Enfys (21 August 2009)

Yep. Who REALLY gives a toot anyway?


----------

